# Pars Defect



## 20Hiker16

Does or can anyone suggest a Diagnostic code for "L5 Pars Defect"?

Also, a Procedure code for a Corticosteroid injection for the above.  "..a 22 gauge 3.5 inch spinal needle was then advanced into the right L5 pars defect at the superior and middle aspect."

Thank you.


----------



## tonirjeffries

Look at 756.11-Spondylolysis, lumbosacral region
Def:  Bilateral or unilateral defect through the par interarticularis of a vertebra causes spondylolisthesis.  Hope this helps!

Toni. R. Jeffries CPC CPC-H


----------



## 20Hiker16

Thank you, Toni.  I had seen that and was hoping I was on the right track for the diagnosis.

Now I just hope someone can guide me to the correct CPT injection code.


----------



## tonirjeffries

Try 64475 & 64476- (ADX)


----------

